# Should I splash rack, before bottling?



## NorCal (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a 2014 cab franc that spent 9 months in a 30g French oak barrel. It looks like it was a few months too many. It has been sitting in glass for the past few months. I bottled a few bottles and when the bottle is first opened, it is tannic and woodsy. Let it sit out for a half hour or swirl in the glass and a good percentage of it goes away and it's actually quite nice.

Should I just bottle it and let a Father Time take care of it, or should I try some sort of intervention before bottling. The SO2 levels have been kept up to date and I just did the last one yesterday in anticipation of bottling this week.

I'd like to be able to have it drinkable in 6-10 months.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 12, 2015)

Easier to deal with it in bulk, then in individuals bottles.

I've had to go back and deal with mistakes in the bottle. Big PITA!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2015)

Splash racking is only going to add oxygen to it leading to oxidation. A 2014 should sit in the carboy another year and then let it sit in the bottles several months before drinking. You're rushing a good wine before it's time.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2015)

Its tannic because its basically still too young to drink. What do you mean by woodsy? Too much oak? Or does it have a vegetal aroma like bell pepper?


----------



## NorCal (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I need the carboys for the upcoming season, so leaving it in glass is not an option. I do realize that it is too young to drink now (only 10 months since fermentation), but I'm trying to project on how it is going to taste 10 months from now and if there is anything I should do now, prior to bottling.
@ibglowin, unfortunately my sense of smell and taste is not that great, but those that have tasted it described it as woodsy, perhaps meaning over oaked.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2015)

Cab Franc is notorious for having vegetal off aromas that can only be fixed by heavy doses of bentonite and or blending it away. Over oaked wine is also fixed with blending. It will not fade with time.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 12, 2015)

My thinking is that it is more of astringency vs oakiness, because it does dissipate with time in the glass; tannins binding with oxygen. My thought is that the micro-ox that will happen in the bottle, but would it help it along (or damage the wine) to splash rack it prior to bottling.


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2015)

I feel you would be causing more damage. You need to take a deep breath and step back, I know this is hard to do but, the wine needs to age.


----------



## Floandgary (Jul 12, 2015)

I agree that splash racking prior to bottling will do more harm than good. If you REALLY need the glass for new stuff, I suppose you could bottle age it just as well. Try decanting when you open one. The results can be gratifying.


----------



## 4score (Jul 12, 2015)

I think the wine is ruined per your expectations and you should look for other winemakers in your immediate area willing to take this "mistake" off your hands. 

I can only think of one such winemaker.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for the replies and to you 4Score for your willingness to take it off my hands. Because I need the carboys and space for this upcoming season, I really need to get it into a bottle. I'll do so, without splash racking this week and just be patient.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 13, 2015)

My advise is to bottle it and use a decanter prior to drinking it (if need be).


----------



## syncnite (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree with this solution. I've also observed oak dissipate (or integrate?) a little in bottle over time.


----------



## Treeman (Jul 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> My advise is to bottle it and use a decanter prior to drinking it (if need be).




+2. Decanting is an easy solution, and you will get to see how bottle aging allows it to mature. 2-5 yrs in bottle and you will likely not need a decant.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Why not bite the bullet, check on Craig's list and buy 5 more carboys to use instead of rushing it into bottles? You can monitor it's progress a lot easier in carboys than in bottles.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Jul 14, 2015)

4score said:


> I think the wine is ruined per your expectations and you should look for other winemakers in your immediate area willing to take this "mistake" off your hands.
> 
> I can only think of one such winemaker.



I'm not that far away


----------



## NorCal (Jul 14, 2015)

grapeman said:


> Why not bite the bullet, check on Craig's list and buy 5 more carboys to use instead of rushing it into bottles? You can monitor it's progress a lot easier in carboys than in bottles.



Oh, I couldn't do that! I have grapes reserved and need barrels and flex tanks carboys ready for the season in a 4 or 5 weeks; 60g Zin, 6g white Zin, 5g Zin port, 30g Mourvedere, 15g Mourvèdre Rose, 30g Barbera. 

I'm going to get that the taste profile is being driven primarily by the tannin and not the oak and I will look to age this wine longer than I otherwise would. I guess if it is not improving in a year, it will only cost me some time and corks.


----------

